# is training really that important?



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

i have a 5 and a half month old german shepherd. ive trained him to do the basics like;sit,stay(only for a little bit),lie down,shake,hi five, and up. now im not sure, should i still get him professionally trained or is that good enough? and if yes then what kind of training?
:help:


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

if you have a purebred why wouldn't you use your dog to his full potential? plus giving them "tasks" will keep there noses and paws from getting into things they shouldn't be...


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

well he is purebred but another thing is that im a lil short on money. how much is the average cost?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You certainly don't need to send him away to some professional trainer, but taking training classes together is an excellent way to improve your bond with your dog and allow him to use his intelligence and drive in a productive way not to mention proofing him with distractions. You can usually find group classes in obedience, agility, fun tricks, etc.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What does being purebred have anything to do with?

Training classes are pretty cheap. You can probably get in a 8 week program for like $100-$150. I forget the going rate, but i'm sure it's not too much for your basic class. 

It's not just about training, but about socialization. Your puppy gets to meet all different types of people and dogs. It's just all around good for them. It helps your puppy bond with you and listen to you under certain distraction he may not face if you were training just you and him.

Plus training is a never ending process. Lucy's almost 3 and we still practice her sit, stay, heel and so on. It's a never ending process and can always improve.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You certainly don't need to send him away to some professional trainer, but taking training classes together is an excellent way to improve your bond with your dog and allow him to use his intelligence and drive in a productive way not to mention proofing him with distractions. You can usually find group classes in obedience, agility, fun tricks, etc.[/
> 
> by some classes you mean like the ones at petsmart and stuff?


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> What does being purebred have anything to do with?
> 
> Training classes are pretty cheap. You can probably get in a 8 week program for like $100-$150. I forget the going rate, but i'm sure it's not too much for your basic class.
> 
> ...



trainig classes like at petsmart and stuff?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Petsmart classes are the Wal-Mart of training classes. If you've got a training club or training school nearby you're better off with one of those. 

Looks like you have a place in Stockton called Guaranteed Dog Training that offers obedience, rally, and agility classes. That looks like the kind of place I would check out.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

jagsir said:


> trainig classes like at petsmart and stuff?


Just doing a quick google search:

Guaranteed Dog Training - Training Dogs Since 1975 - A Trained Dog is a Happy Dog!

Stockton Dog Trainer-Stockton, California obedience and behavioral expert STOCKTON.

I'd give each a call. I've never done petsmart classes, but haven't heard the best things about them. Petsmart is still probably better than nothing though.


----------



## jagsir (Oct 19, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Just doing a quick google search:
> 
> Guaranteed Dog Training - Training Dogs Since 1975 - A Trained Dog is a Happy Dog!
> 
> ...


 thank you very very much for the links theyve helped me alot


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Lucy Dog said:


> Stockton Dog Trainer-Stockton, California obedience and behavioral expert STOCKTON.


I would personally skip this one. Whole lotta words that say practically nothing. There's an entire page devoted to his training methods and after reading it I still have no idea what his training methods are. 

Oh, but he's the best trainer in the world. I know this 'cause he said so.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would personally skip this one. Whole lotta words that say practically nothing. There's an entire page devoted to his training methods and after reading it I still have no idea what his training methods are.
> 
> Oh, but he's the best trainer in the world. I know this 'cause he said so.


Yeah - let me just say that I know absolutely nothing about either of these training facilities. I live on the other side of the country. I just did a quick google search and both of these places came up. 

Looking back now, the first link I posted looks much better than the second one.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

To me the level of training depends more on the temperament of the dog. I have a mixed breed dog that has very little training. He passed the CGC twice but I doubt he could do it today. He knows sit, down, shake, and bang! (play dead) and that's it. He's super LOW energy, LOW drive dog. A "couch warmer" dog. He does not need a lot of mental stimulation and prefers to lie around all day. Purebred or not should not matter for training, but the fact that most German shepherds are not this low drive and low energy generally means they need more mental stimulation and thus more training otherwise they become bored and destructive.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

You might look into a Schutzhund club. Great value for your money. There are clubs (like ours) that offer a membership rate that is lower than a full membership if you only want to participate in the obedience or tracking portions of training. For example the yearly dues might be $200, but if you don't participate in protection then it would be around $100 for the year. $100 for a whole year of training is a deal! If your dog enjoys tracking, then that is a great, inexpensive way to train and bond with your dog. The camaraderie of the club is a bonus as well.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would personally skip this one. Whole lotta words that say practically nothing. There's an entire page devoted to his training methods and after reading it I still have no idea what his training methods are.
> 
> Oh, but he's the best trainer in the world. I know this 'cause he said so.


I went back to look at his site and have to agree. Huh? The site kind of rambles on about stuff but never gets to a point. He has a whole list of things that are horrible to use in training (food, clickers, gentle leaders, among other things), but never states his training philosophy or accreditations. Just a bunch of pics of the same group of dogs sitting on beds in odd places.
But he will teach you to be a better person!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jagsir said:


> i have a 5 and a half month old german shepherd. ive trained him to do the basics like;sit,stay(only for a little bit),lie down,shake,hi five, and up. now im not sure, should i still get him professionally trained or is that good enough? and if yes then what kind of training?
> :help:


To me, taking my dogs to training isn't just about the end behaviors my dog will learn (sit? down? whatever?) It's a combination of 'you don't know what you don't know' for both dog/handler PLUS the experience of socialization and learning for BOTH of you.

The fact is, classes allow me to KNOW my dogs get along with big dogs and small dogs. KNOW my dogs get along with puppies. Know I can take them anywhere and they will be calm and happy. Know that they will listen and stay with me no matter the situation.

If my dog's leash suddenly gets loose, my dog isn't disappearing over the horizon with me in pursuit. She'll just be right there for me to pick the leash up. 

I don't have to worry if I am having relatives visit with their dogs, I know my dog will be ok.

I don't worry about getting a new puppy, I know my current dogs will be ok.

I can take my dogs to hotels, motels, my family reunions and not worry about my dogs having anything but a good time.

And DOG CLASSES are all the start on the path to getting a dog that can be truly a part of my life. Oh, and they can 'sit' 'down' 'whatever' too! :wild:


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I would personally skip this one. Whole lotta words that say practically nothing. There's an entire page devoted to his training methods and after reading it I still have no idea what his training methods are.
> 
> Oh, but he's the best trainer in the world. I know this 'cause he said so.


From the website:



> I am not a "Dog Whisperer." That implies one has some innate and extraordinary ability with dogs. What I teach is a method with a curriculum that works without David Baron or the trainer present, off leash, without food-bribery, and definitely without using anything ridiculous like clickers, shock collars or Gentle Leaders.


Please, stay away.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I belong to a local dog club ($20 a year for membership fee) and they charge the members $25 for an 8 week class. They have their classes 4 times a year. Very reasonably priced. You could look into local dog clubs that you may have around your area.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Hunther's Dad said:


> Please, stay away.


But he's a SuperDog trainer! He uses his trademarked Dog Psychology Method™! Whatever the **** THAT is. :rofl:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

jagsir said:


> i have a 5 and a half month old german shepherd. ive trained him to do the basics like;sit,stay(only for a little bit),lie down,shake,hi five, and up. now im not sure, should i still get him professionally trained or is that good enough? and if yes then what kind of training?
> :help:



What do you want to do with your dog? Sports? Obedience? Confirmation? Tracking? Herding? Just be a companion? I think the answer to these questions will really determine how you continue.

I think training, regardless of your plans, builds a bond with your puppy. I would, at the very least, continue with obedience training. I had the best luck finding a trainer I was happy with by contacting a local SchH club.

You can look on youtube for other training ideas while you decide what you want to do.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

It depends on where you want to go with your dog, If you are looking for competition, which requires lots of time, discipline and perseverance, Professional training is required, If you looking to enjoy your dog as Pet, a good basic training will be good.
I think it worth to mention that CGC training is a good goal to achieve and it demands some dedication, is not like Agility or others, but still you must control your dog at all times to be certified, seems easy but for a Pet Owner is not so much.

And I Agree, Pure Breed do not guarantee anything, 50% of GSD "Pure Breeds" that i see, are nothing more that something to "brag" about it from owners.


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

```

```



Montana Scout said:


> if you have a purebred why wouldn't you use your dog to his full potential? plus giving them "tasks" will keep there noses and paws from getting into things they shouldn't be...


im sorry i guess it didn't come out as i expected... im just saying that people usually pay quite a bit of money for a purebred... might as well use him to his full potential... not saying that a mix doesn't deserve the same training


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Training helps you to build a better bond with your dog. Continued training helps you to build an even better bond with your dog. Continual training helps you to continually bond with your dog. 

Bonding is not SIT when I say Sit! or Sit means Sit. Bonding is building the trust between the four legged creature and the two legged creature. A dog that trusts his owner is much less likely to react poorly in a strange situation. An owner that knows his dog is much less likely to cause a bad situation due to poor handling in strange situations. 

Training helps your dog to become familiar doing tasks around distractions like other dogs and other people. Someday your dog may need to be in a situation where you cannot help him, like a car accident. Being familiar with other people and dogs can help your dog survive. 

Training your dog makes a dog a pleasure to live with and to be around. It makes him an ambassador for our breed. It exercises him mentally as well as physically and improves his confidence levels. 

Well trained dogs generally to not land in shelters, they are generally not the dogs that cause home-owners insurance rates to skyrocket, they are generally not regulated to the back yard, chain or kennel, and they are generally seen as a family member and not just a dog.

Training is an essential part of bonding with and raising a German Shepherd. A well-mannered dog does not happen by accident and it is not genetic, it takes training. Training in a group is easier because of the group, and it is also more fun for both the dog and the handler (unless you find the wrong group). 

Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

And all its totally True!




selzer said:


> Training helps you to build a better bond with your dog. Continued training helps you to build an even better bond with your dog. Continual training helps you to continually bond with your dog.
> 
> Bonding is not SIT when I say Sit! or Sit means Sit. Bonding is building the trust between the four legged creature and the two legged creature. A dog that trusts his owner is much less likely to react poorly in a strange situation. An owner that knows his dog is much less likely to cause a bad situation due to poor handling in strange situations.
> 
> ...


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

You need to get yourself and your dog into a basic obedience class with other people and other dogs (no private trainers). From there, intermediate and finally advanced training. You should at least be striving toward AKC CGC (canine good citizenship).

Don't waste a good GSD.

Is training vital?!

You bet your sweet patootie!!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Lucy Dog said:


> Guaranteed Dog Training - Training Dogs Since 1975 - A Trained Dog is a Happy Dog!


This first link looks good. They use positive methods and "no yelling or hitting".  It's $90 and the next session starts on the 22nd. http://www.gdogtraining.com/training_begining.asp

Take the beginning obedience class. They will teach you how to train your dog (I hope). Afterwards, you can continue working on what you learned at home on your own time. 

I took my puppy to basic obedience training when he was 6 months old. Well, he's 10 months old now and we have started training every day again. It's only for 10 or 15 minutes, but it's enough for him to realize that he can't always do whatever he wants. Yeah, those teenagers can really be annoying.


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

When I first read the thread title, I thought this was getting at what I'd read in Cesar Millan's new book on training. He said that some of his own personal dogs were not what you would call "trained", they knew 2-3 commands such as "tsst" means STOP IT and kissy sounds means come here.

He explained how at his Emmy appearance, he had 6(?) pitbulls that were not "trained" go out with him on stage rollerblading. He was explaining the difference between "trained" and "balanced".. his dogs were "balanced" but not trained.

So in answer to the thread title, training should be less of a priority than creating a balanced dog (not afraid of new things, respectful of owner's boundaries, etc.), and it's not necessary for a dog to be trained to be easy to get along with in the world. That said, actual training can contribute to establishing a leader/follower bond, so you get benefit there in addition to exposure to distractions, and an expert's guidance.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

When your dog decides it wants to run across the street to chase a squirrel, a solid recall is vital.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Ucdcrush said:


> When I first read the thread title, I thought this was getting at what I'd read in Cesar Millan's new book on training. He said that some of his own personal dogs were not what you would call "trained", they knew 2-3 commands such as "tsst" means STOP IT and kissy sounds means come here.
> 
> He explained how at his Emmy appearance, he had 6(?) pitbulls that were not "trained" go out with him on stage rollerblading. He was explaining the difference between "trained" and "balanced".. his dogs were "balanced" but not trained.
> 
> So in answer to the thread title, training should be less of a priority than creating a balanced dog (not afraid of new things, respectful of owner's boundaries, etc.), and it's not necessary for a dog to be trained to be easy to get along with in the world.


 :help:

The more training you do, the more you will enjoy your dog. My neighbors are a retired couple with grandkids who always had family dogs. These dogs were sweet and fairly well mannered. Their most recent is the first dog they ever really trained though. They have told me many times how much more they enjoy this dog because of the training (and socialization) they have done and continue to do with her. They can do things with this dog that their untrained dogs could never do and they will now always train and socialize their dogs. 

Training, especially with motivational methods from a young age makes dogs "smarter". They learn how to interact with you in a positive way and how to learn. Training builds a better bond between dog and owner and a better understanding. It doesn't matter what you're teaching, just so long as it's you and your dog working together. In fact, I find trick training to be a great thing for dog and owner because it's fun, light hearted and helps the dog learn how the training game works. For this reason, sending your dog to someone else for training is a poor choice (not to mention that you never known what is being done to your dog while he's away).


----------



## Hunther's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> But he's a SuperDog trainer! He uses his trademarked Dog Psychology Method™! Whatever the **** THAT is. :rofl:


Ivan Pavlov is rolling over in his grave. And he's doing it without "food bribery or ridiculous things like clickers." :rofl:


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

For many people, training is a great way to help with leadership and establish pack balance.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

The best thing about training is that pretty much everything that you learn you carry forward to every dog that you own from here on out. The stuff that works, you keep. The stuff that doesn't work, well, that's a lesson too. So every dog that you own in the future benefits. 

YOU become a better dog owner. It's not just about this dog. It's about the rest of your life with dogs. 

I can tell you all of the money I've spent on classes and private training. BUT I can't possibly tell you what it's worth. My dogs now benefit from training that previous dogs (ones I owned years and years ago) underwent.

The value is compounded over the years and with each subsequent dog and subsequent classes (and subsequent trainers too).


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does "only a little bit mean"??? GSD's are smart
and easy to train. i think you should train your
dog to a lot of things. find a trainer, look at videos, read some books
about training and tricks. i think a well trained and highly
socialized dog is happier and healthier.



jagsir said:


> i have a 5 and a half month old german shepherd.
> 
> ive trained him to do the basics like; sit,stay(only for a little bit) ,lie down,shake,hi five, and up.
> 
> ...


----------

